# Cub Cadet HDS 2135 dead, no nothing



## Bill2135

I have an HDS 2135 that I bought back in the late 90's and it's served me well (Kohler 12.5 HP engine), but right now it's completely dead; the battery has a full charge but when I turn the key I see no lights and hear no noises or anything. I found the two 25a fuses behind the dash and did a continuity check - both are fine. One of the hour meter lugs was broken off so I disconnected the other wire and plugged them into each other. Still nothing - no lights, no clicking, no starter noise, no dash lights, no smoke, absolutely nothing. Unplugged seat sensor wires and plugged them into each other and tried again - nothing again. I'll guess I'll start following the wires from the battery with a meter and see if I run into a dead end. My question is, is there any failed part on this tractor that would stop even the dash lights from coming on besides the battery of a disconnected wire?


----------



## jhngardner367

I would check the main feed wire from the solenoid,or battery,to the ignition switch,as well as the switch itself.
Try a quick test: run a jumper wire from the battery + ,to the solenoid small terminal,and see if it clicks. If not,that may be the problem.
The starters of this type ,are like the GM starters,in that everything feeds off the big solenoid terminal,and if the solenoid is bad,it may not get power to anything.


----------



## Bill2135

Thanks - will try that...


----------



## Bill2135

*Success!*

I took a jumper cable out to the tractor to bypass all of the switches, but first I unplugged the small wire from the solenoid to test the connection up to the solenoid. Lo and behold, I had lights again! I thought I'd push my luck and reconnect the wire and try to start it, and it did (though just barely). I ordered another solenoid anyway because they're cheap on Amazon.


----------



## jhngardner367

Great ! I'm glad you got her figured out !


----------



## Brian Newland

jhngardner367 said:


> Great ! I'm glad you got her figured out !


Thanks, this helped me out but it wasnt my exact problem. The description was the same but mine turned out to be a corroded fuse block on the firewall off the main feed line from the solenoid. I cut that off because it was melted and replaced it with some spade terminals and a new fuse.


----------

